# Best wood filler



## Gafarmer (Oct 18, 2014)

I am relatively new to woodworking and I want to ask what type of wood filler do you use when you are going to stain a project? Thanks for the help


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi, do you mean sealer or to fill nuts and cracks?


----------



## Gafarmer (Oct 18, 2014)

I mean a filler used to fill cracks and nail holes


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I use bondo for cracks that are big. Sawdust mix with glue also works. For nail holes you can use toothpick, matches or sawdust mixed with glue.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I use the soft colored putty available at paint stores. I think it is actually called "Color Putty." I mix two colors if needed to obtain the correct color. Here are the two keys if you use this type of putty…
1. Pre-finish the project. Stain, lacquer-- the whole process.
2. Fill the nail holes with color putty, and wipe off any residue around the hole. Use thinner if needed. 
3. Use a Q-tip to dab finish on the putty. I use lacquer, but use whatever product you topcoated with in step 1. 
This finish on top of the putty is critical to the look of your project. Without a topcoat over your putty, it will lighten as it dries, and will no longer match. 
I use this process for installing window and door trim. For furniture applications, I try to build in such a way that nails are not required (Mortise and tenons, biscuits etc). 
Good luck.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I haven't found any filler that readily accepts stain. I have used the dust from my random orbital sander and some wood glue to fill the nail holes, then sand it.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I have had luck with Famo brand fillers. Sometimes they stain very well, sometimes not, depending on the color, species, and stain. But fills and sands well enough it is worth doing a sample. Especially with the walnut and mahogany. Have had good results with both.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I always try to fill with black epoxy for cracks,it looks great with natural cracks.
And with nail holes very fine sawdust I find best, with carpenters glue or epoxy.I can never find the filler stuff you buy to match wood in any way shape or form. If it is a small bit of bad old dirty wood from a previous old point of damage,I always remove the offending piece ENTIRELY and replace with a simlar grained coloured piece.It can be made barely or not noticable.Alistair


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have had good results from Timber Mate. Lots of colors available, and the stuff doesn't go to crap if it dries in the container. Just add a bit of water to reconstitute.
Bill


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I use a mixture of sawdust from my ROS and hide glue.


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

Timber Mate (can be found at WoodCraft) or like MT, sawdust and wood glue.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I use 5 minute epoxy mixed with sanding dust from the wood species I am working with. Takes stain very well, though it will be darker than the rest of the wood.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I watched a YouTube video not too long ago and it was about wood floor finishing. They sanded the floor and then used a wood filler to go over the entire floor. Does anyone in the flooring business know what they may have used?

Sorry if this is off track, but I thought might be helpful\relevant.

Floor Refinishing Video


----------



## Case101 (Jun 29, 2013)

Years ago for filling nail holes in house trim after it was stained used DAP putty and just mixed some stain with it that was used on the wood. Worked great. Have not tried it on woodworking projects.


----------

